# New containers



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

I haven't seen any topics listed concerning the washing of new containers before filling. I've talked to a few local beekeepers who say they just use the containers right out of the box. What is the consensus of this forum? When canning, new jars are always washed, but I am not sure if the plastic bottles are dishwasher safe or if this is even a necessity. Also does anyone use the shrink seals over the lids?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I get them new and they look perfectly clean, I figure they are. When they's sat in my basement, now matter how I wrap them, they get dust in them, so I wash them. Considering how much of which happens, I'd say I end up washing them most of the time. I just rinse with water. I don't have a dishwahser.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I do the old fashioned canning thing--putting them in boiling water. Of course, I use the old fashioned mason jars that can "take the heat."


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

I run almost everything through the rinse cycle on the dishwasher. I don't use soap, just rinse and then heat dry them. They don't get totally dry, so I usually end up wiping them with a paper towel. They bears and yard rent jugs have all been dishwasher safe so far, I figure to just make sure I rinse off any mold release or anything else that may be on them. Rings and lids from canning jars just get rinsed by hand. If I am re-using containers for home use, then I just run them with the rest of my dishes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The really crystal clear squeeze bottles melt easily. I would not dry them in the dishwasher. I have tried melting crystalized honey in them by my usual method, which is to boil some water, turn off the heat and add the honey bottle. When you do this with the crystal clear ones they melt and shrink. A real mess.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

I have done a couple hundred of the crystal clear ones from Mann Lake on the top shelf of my dishwasher. Not a melted one yet. My Mother-in-law melted the first one I gave her in the microwave though. 
To remelt the crystalized stuff, I set my oven on low, (I have to fiddle with it to keep it around 140) and put the bottles on cookie sheets in the oven. Usually can get them clear in an hour or two. The inner seal on the squeeze tops gets a little soft, but if you let them cool before you touch them, they are as good as new.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I use them for the most part right out of the box. If you ever worked a fast food joint, restuarant, butcher shop, meat packing plant, or just about any other food related place, then the jars that my honey goes into has all of that beat.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I dunno. 
I take a lot of care and pride in producing and packaging my honey. Not taking the time to wash and sanitize the jars seems to defeat that purpose. Most glassware is washed before its boxed. But it's also usually washed in recycled water and made in countries where the polution levels and water quality standards may not be as high as at home. Yes, honey is naturaly anti bacterial and yada yada yada. But all shipping warehouses are dusty, and the only thing I want my customers to see and taste is what I put into the jar. Run them through your dishwaser at home if you dont have access to a comercial one. Dont use soap, becase the residue of whats most likely already in your machine will do fine. Add a little rinse aid, for a nice spot free finish and believe me the piece of mind is worth it.

J.R.


----------

